# Free Whizzer Air Cleaners



## Goldenrod (Jan 8, 2019)

The Catastrophe That Led To Another Whizzer Invention  

                                                                                                         By Ray Spangler and Al Blum



On rides, bugs fly into my carburetor and plug the side air slot. While a bike are stored wasps like to make mud nests inside the front opening. The air filters designed for Whizzer tend to clog up because the carb. spits gas. Adapting a lawnmower cardboard filter is difficult because of the (length and width) restrictions that prevent mounting them on original engines.

I mentioned the problem to Al Blum with the idea that a replacement should be cheap and simple. After the first idea was scrapped, the dead cigar got chomped a few more times and a double washer and screen prototype for a Tillotson appeared.

Rather than modifying the hardware washers individually on a lathe, I had extra thin, stainless steel (holed) blanks made to size. Later a drilling fixture was designed to precisely position the two holes. The drill fixture has a thick plate to drill into so as to lessen the burr problem and save time. My favorite part is the little piggy legs. Number 11 bits have been successfully used. Testing will determine which mesh works best.

The screen material will vary in hole size for testing purposes and heat resistant glue helped with the assembly. This design will not work on a Carter carb because the door protrudes too far to the outside. We hope that the aluminum mesh will contain and reuse the spit gas.

In our opinion, the shiny, silver colored washers provide a finished look to the mouth by covering the two bolt holes. I will send examples with bolts free in the mail for you to test. I have washers for 250 sets but 50 sets are for my bikes. Send me a PM if you want to try one free.    My friends call these bird strainers but if the mesh is too small, then the spitting gas buildup might ignite after a backfire.


----------

